

Ask YC: Payment as a method of quality retention? - kajecounterhack

Just wondering how many people would be willing to pay a small fee like $5 to have a YC News account. There's been a lot of talk going around about how to manage the influx of visitors to YC news, and after reading http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=165621 it occurred to me that a small one-time payment might actually be conducive to maintaining post quality.
======
epi0Bauqu
Sure, why not. I'm not implying one way or the other if it would do more good
than harm, but I would have no problem with paying a small fee.

~~~
mixmax
same here

------
tyohn
same here - I'd be willing to pay a small fee

